# Huron 11/05



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Hit the Huron for a few hours yesterday morning, had one good hook up below the coffer on spawn under a rag, broke me off after a couple minutes. Moved downstream, fished cranks for a bit, pulled some tackle out of the river and fowl hooked a carp right in the face with a tadpolly. Switch over to drifting waxies under a float, wasn't long fishing that setup before I had a miss and then a few minutes later I hooked up with a nice hen. She put up an excellent fight before landing her. I apparantley still can't post pics on here, so pics of the fish can be viewed on my report by clicking the link in my signature.
Hoping to get back down again before deer season, but doubtful, too much stuff to square away around the house. But i'll definately be getting out a few times on the AuSable while i'm up.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

streamertosser said:


> Hit the Huron for a few hours yesterday morning, had one good hook up below the coffer on spawn under a rag, broke me off after a couple minutes. Moved downstream, fished cranks for a bit, pulled some tackle out of the river and fowl hooked a carp right in the face with a tadpolly. Switch over to drifting waxies under a float, wasn't long fishing that setup before I had a miss and then a few minutes later I hooked up with a nice hen. She put up an excellent fight before landing her. I apparantley still can't post pics on here, so pics of the fish can be viewed on my report by clicking the link in my signature.
> Hoping to get back down again before deer season, but doubtful, too much stuff to square away around the house. But i'll definately be getting out a few times on the AuSable while i'm up.


 
Nice job! I still havent made it out on the Huron yet this fall. Been duck hunting and running PM River steelhead trips. Haven't had time yet. That should change in December.


----------



## Craigsend (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi new guy here been lurking for quite some time trying to improve my fishing knowledge base.

When you say a waxy under a float does them mean a wax worm under a bobber? and if so how are you hooking the worm up under the bober - Jig head? plain hook?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Craigsend


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Pink, white, yellow, black jig head. Put about 4 or 5 waxies on it. Float it so it is just above bottom making sure that your line is as straight as possible using splitshots from the bobber to the jig, the idea is you want a little bend in the last foot of your line so that is the first thing the fish sees. It's important to try to keep line out of the water and your line taught so that you can set the hook.


----------



## Craigsend (Sep 28, 2009)

Great thanks for the info that is what i was thinking but I just wanted to clarify it in my head.

I am greatful for the explination.

Thanks!

Craigsend


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I see you using a noodle rod, 10 foot I think? I have both 10 foot and 12 foot noodle rods, the 10 footer is graphite complex and the 12 footer is just plain glass. Curious if you think either or both rods appropiate for river steels?

Also, thanks for the explaination of the float and shot.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey whats up jim,

Ya mines a 10 foot. Both of your rods would suffice, I think the 10 would be more appopriate for spinning and if you were into Center Pinning that 12 would be good. Another thing to consider is that if you plan on going down there and strictly bobber fishind a jog all day you would want to put your gear on the 12 footer, the extra 2 foot will come in handy in keeping your line out of the water.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh also ,

when I was down there with streamer shortly after he left, saw a guy land a nice and I mean super fresh, freshy , fresh fresh fresh 12 Lb King hen. After he landed her she was spewing eggs, but she was all silver , white belly. She didn't even change any colors at all.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Great, I'll probably bring them both. My Dad would be happy to know I'm steelheading with his noodle rod. I might be there monday about noon. Can't get there till some time after 12. I might even bring my leaky waders  

Has the river rasied at all since last week?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

well, Ifish pretty much answered everything that needed to be answered, lol. But i must add, when fishing a jig under a float, I personally don't run any other weight unless absolutley neccesary, like where we were at in the Huron or above the coffer, i'll only run added weight when the water CFM's are up. 

I run a 9 or a 9'6" rod usually, thinking about buying the 10'6" wild river series, definatley a nice rod... I would sure like to get back down again though before I go up north next friday.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got a 9 ft Wild river and a 10 ft Shimano Convergence. The Shimano was about half the price of the St. Croix and I like it better. It's a moderate slow action as opposed to the slow action of the St. Croix, so the tip is a little faster. That makes it great for jigging. There's a regular at the river that uses the same rod. He loves his too. If your float fishing, where sensitivity isn't a real issue, try a Convergence. I think I paid $60.00 for mine at Gander Mt.. Shmano rods are highly under rated. For spring time bass, I use a Shimano Covergence Ultralight and a St. Croix Premier. I gotta say, I love that Shimano too. It has ample sensitvity although maybe not as much as some higher priced rods.You don't have to worry about components failing with Shimano either. They always use quality stuff. The fore grips are comfortable and ergodynamic too.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey I know this might sound kind of funny I was just wondering if any one has tried any other offering besides waxies. My thinking is that most of the steel that returns to the Huron are planted fish so at some time they feed on pellets and maybe corn. I know that flies work I am think more like corn tip on the back of spinners. With some type of scent sprayed on there like big josh wld this work what u think guys?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

You mean hot dog chunks? Those work wonders.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

I've used scents while throwin or pullin plugs for kings before, but never noticed a difference in strikes with or without scent. yeah i've been lookin at some shimano rods as well lately, i've really been doing some research on steelhead rods as of late, looking to add a few more as regular guide rods, tired of having a hodge podge of different rods for other people to use.


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

thk u guys i am head out tommrow if anyone is going maybe we can meet. IFISH i am goin to try that on a blue fox num3 with a little scent i have a hole that i have fish for three weeks and so far take over 8 fish so we will c hey any center pin guys on here need some tips on wht to buy finding class to learn how to use the reels.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey PD,

I'll be down there bright and early about 5 or 6 am. I'll have a grey skull cap on. I'm actually looking into getting into C-pinning but I don't have the money right now. Looks fun.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I'm kind of interested in trying C-Pinning too. I did some fly fishing years ago, but from what I understand there isn't a lot of similarity???

So.. here's my question, if I were to put my Cabela's el'cheapo fly real on my 12 foot noodle rod, what kind and weight of line would I use? I'm thinking about a braided line with a 15-20 foot 6lb Trilene tippet. Would any part of that work?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

There is center pin line that is used for the main line. It is a mono type line but it floats well and has high vis. Then fluorocarbon lines are used for the tip section.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

the floating mono is siglon f but its garbage imo. if you are new to casting a C-pin, id go with 10-12 pound ande. if you side cast you will get line twist and the ande is dirt cheap so you wont break the bank respooling. 12 pound suffix is another very good option for mainline..


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

pdp3 said:


> hey any center pin guys on here need some tips on wht to buy finding class to learn how to use the reels.


here is a link to instructional videos to learn to cast a c-pin:

http://www.flyandfloatfishing.com/media/centerpin videos/Modified Wallis Cast.wmv

A few good starter c-pin reels are the raven matrix and the okuma sheffield.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I had my 12 footer out today, but with a small/old spiining reel with a small spool. I ended up with terrible line twist using 6lb mono, is that because of the small spool or what? It casted really good, probably over 120 foot with no problem, but the line twist is unbearable :help:

I'm going to put one of my larger Shimano's on it and give that a try.

also, I wondered if anyone has put in a boat at the small boat launch on the east side of the road, and if they had any luck with that?

I saw a couple walleyes taken today, that is this afternoon, and from guys I talked with they said that there were 2 steelhead taken this morning, one was pretty nice, 12 pounds or so :yikes:

One more question, has anyone tried night fishing at Huroc park? One young guy told me that the steelies run during the night and then return to the lake at day break. Makes a little sence, as most of them I'm aware of have been taken in the early morning.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Jim,

YOu can definetly launch a boat at the launch but I would recommend about a 12 footer with atleast 10 HP, flat or small V works good, but when the river is raging you will wish you had a small V to cut turns. 

How long has the line been on the reel? Also were you using a spinner without a bearing swivel? Best bet is to replace the line. One thing you can do is put a split shot on the end of your line and cast it out. Let the current take it til your almost spooled out then reel it in. This kind of "resets" the line but if it's twisted from using a spinner without a swivel then your gonna have problems either way. Also when re-spooling your spool with line make sure that you only fill your spool to within 1/8 of the end of the spool otherwise your pretty much asking for a birds nest. 

I went Sunday and fished from 5am to 12pm. I hooked up with one about 530am above the coffer on a plug and that was the only action I saw til I left at noon. Another gent and I fished from tele to the ladder hard with plugs, waxies, spinners and hot dog chunks and that morning you couldn't buy a bite. 

I've fished at Huroc at night alot. You can be very succesful at night. Use anything you would use during the night but , spawn, flies and yarn are good places to start. The fish don't come up the river to go back down. In other words the fish come up the river for 2 reasons. 1. To spawn and 2. They follow the forage up the river. Some spawn in the fall, but the majority spawn in the spring. I've caught steelies in the huron that were in the river so long they were poop brown and looked beat to hell. I'll probably be up Wed at about 5am. I personally thing that the best time to get on the steelie bite is 3 occasions but you can catch them whenever. 1. First hour after the sun comes up. 2. The last hour before the sun goes down. or 3. Whenever it is overcast and the sun hits the water for a min or 2. I should probably add a 4. For when it starts snowing. Steelies are unique creatures sometimes you can be on top of your game and their just not gonna bite. Hoep this helps a lil Jim, nice meeting you the other day by the way.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Jim.47, a fly reel won't be any good for pinning. Center pin reels run on ball bearings and are designed to revolve very easy. With the right amount of weight, you can cast them rather far, after much frustrating practice. Once your bait and float are in the water, the reel turns freely and allows the float to drift as far downstream as you want. It's a good tool for long straight runs. You let the bait follow a current seam and it can be deadly. Since the reel is only a one to one ratio though, winding all that line back in can be a pain, after a few drifts. As far as SiglonF, I like it fine. I prefer a floating line, cause I make real long drifts and I don't want my main line under water getting nicked up. I use the 12 lb test for main line. To each his own on that one. You have to be sure to use good quality ball bearing barrel swivels for your shot line and leader, to reduce line twist. Here's the link to the site where that previous video came from. Watch all the clips they give you information on reels rods and terminal tackle, as well as casting. Skip the side cast and start learning the Wallace Cast first. The side cast is line twist city. After watching all the videos go to the Little Dipper and they might be able to set you up with something that won't break your budget.

http://www.flyandfloatfishing.com/centerpin_videos.htm

As far as your little spinning reel. the spool size is not the problem. I use a 1000 series ultralight Shimano quite a bit with no problems. Like Ifish said, make sure you have a swivel fo spiinners and spoons. some crank baits do barrel rolls when they hit a rock also. Some old reels don't have any built in twist reducing mechanism either, so they allow line twist to occur. You get about 1/4 inch of twist with each wrap of line that comes off the spool. This is usually reversed on the retrieve, with a good reel. One of your Shimanos should help.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for your tips guys. My small/spooled reel had fresh 6lb Trilene XL on it. I've always had problems with this reel so I think I'll just save it for the grand kids and bluegills.

My boat is a 16 foot modified V, have a 25Merc on it which is going back to the shop tommorow :smile-mad 'll probbaly just stick with shore fishing and see if maybe I can find a safe place to wade a little.

The 12 foot rod seemed to work really well. I can't afford even a cheap C pin reel so I'll make my Shimanos work. I think I'll strip off some of the 10lb Trilene and spool on some 6lb. I'm pretty sure I can mimick much of the Cpin action you described. I just need to try early prelight fishing as Ifish described. Maybe I'll get back there next week? My question is how and what do you use for light to see your line and change bait, hooks etc.? I have an 18 volt flashlight. I also have an ole Coleman lateran if I can make it work again, but I'm afraid of having line get too close to it and burning it. I'm about as clumsy as you can get :lol:

I'm really glad I found this forum. By the way, do any of you guys try the northeran rivers during the fall, winter or spring? From what I've heard its been really dead for Kings and Steelies this year, perhaps because of having too much warm weather and sunshine?


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I would say your problem is the brand of line. I have had nothing but bad luck with trilene while river fishing. Trilene wears out fast and turns to instant garbage when tryin to drift. Ive had the same problems in the past. If your willing to try something differant, give 6lb lo vis greeen stren a try for your light line on the river. I almost guarentee you wont have any line issues no matter the reel. Ive used it for many years now with almost no issues and its produced time and time again. Good luck.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim..47 said:


> I'm really glad I found this forum. By the way, do any of you guys try the northeran rivers during the fall, winter or spring? From what I've heard its been really dead for Kings and Steelies this year, perhaps because of having too much warm weather and sunshine?


I fished the Manistee for salmon the weekend of October 10th and 11th. Hooked 33 kings between 9Pm and 3Am. Fought fish till my arms felt like they were going to fall off and I was out of flys. They are completely done now. The steelhead have moved in and are hitting spawn near Tippy. This years runs one of the best runs I have ever seen.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Jim..47 said:


> I'm really glad I found this forum. By the way, do any of you guys try the northeran rivers during the fall, winter or spring? From what I've heard its been really dead for Kings and Steelies this year, perhaps because of having too much warm weather and sunshine?


Yeah, you'll find that there's quite a few of us from our area on here that do a lot of fishing up north. Me personally I do the majority of mine up north, 80% if I had to guess, but I'm fortunate enough to have a job that I have excellent days off and readily available vacation time(nice to be a gov't employee) It allows me to get up a lot, was up on the east side for 3 days last weekend, going back up for 10 days this friday, come back for 3 days then back up for another 5 days on the west side of the state. 

If you ever get a chance to get up on the AuSable or the Manistee get ahold of myself and I may be up in the area. hell just post it on here or in the area where you're going, there's usually someone willing to meetup to do some fishing on here.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to try my luck at huroc tomorrow around 7am, hopefully I can hook something. I have spawn (tho my rod is not big), some spoons, spinners, and hot n tots. I'm going to throw everything an hope something works!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reports on the north streams guys. I always like readin about the north. I hope to get up there maybe next year, but for now the Huron is good. I'm sure the fishing will pick up when it gets colder. I found ice in my dogs water bowl this morning, so I know its getting closer to good steelie fishin


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

well, i've only caught one steely out of the huron this year, but i would think right now is a good time to be down there trying to catch some... if you fish all morning with little to no luck, switch over to the only thing you hadn't yet tried, that's what i did for the one i did land lol.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

It's still a little early for the Huron yet, I normally judge it by Thanksgiving but due to our lack of rain so far it might even be later or hinder the run altogether. The point being if you put in your time even throwing hot n tots your gonna get a steely. Right now they seem to be very picky. There are a few hitting them on plugs but mainly drifitng spawn, flies or jigging bobbers with waxies.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

or hot dog chunks


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I'm getting ready to head out. Hope I can get into something.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

streamertosser said:


> Hit the Huron for a few hours yesterday morning, had one good hook up below the coffer on spawn under a rag, broke me off after a couple minutes. Moved downstream, fished cranks for a bit, pulled some tackle out of the river and fowl hooked a carp right in the face with a tadpolly. Switch over to drifting waxies under a float, wasn't long fishing that setup before I had a miss and then a few minutes later I hooked up with a nice hen. She put up an excellent fight before landing her. I apparantley still can't post pics on here, so pics of the fish can be viewed on my report by clicking the link in my signature.
> Hoping to get back down again before deer season, but doubtful, too much stuff to square away around the house. But i'll definately be getting out a few times on the AuSable while i'm up.


ya i was walking behind you i think when you hooked that fish, i was fishing above the coffer that morning got at the park around 5am no luck


----------

